# 1996 200sx



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

I figured I would post my car on here. I finally got the interior done. Now I am working on something for under the hood and lambo doors to try and win NOPI
http://members.cardomain.com/gssoccer20


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some of the pics..i hate links, am i am sure you guys do too


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome car but to win nopi you may want to look into some crystal clear corners, new carpeting and paint those taillights. Good luck.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> awesome car but to win nopi you may want to look into some crystal clear corners, new carpeting and paint those taillights. Good luck.



we are battling at nopi son...haha
jk

remember, winning is only the bonus. the whole experience is what its about.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

looks like the best interior yet. the car looks awesome. nothing ricey & real clean.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and clip your toe nails haha jk


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

*dry*

I agree with the crystal clears which i will get soon and the carpet but I dont think painting the taillihgts is a good idea for me. Blackouts on my car would not flow right and painting them all red also would not flow any better then stock....i wish i could get all clears


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ausoccer20 said:


> i wish i could get all clears



no you dont


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

i would just like a taillight mod and since my car has a lot of white i think something white or clear would flow nice


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice car. Really like the color.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man, the only thing that I'm not a fan of are the Z3 fenders. Keep it up.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i dont know about best interior but car is nice.....like the paint nice color......i second that motion tommy damn boy clip those damn things HAHA....o i would try and redo the automatic shifter.....but good luck car is nice


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

god bless... im not a bit body kit fan but damn... ur 200sx looks amazing. i seriously like everything about it. it flows really well


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........thas a tight whip right thurrr....


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

*nus*



Nuskool said:


> i dont know about best interior but car is nice.....like the paint nice color......i second that motion tommy damn boy clip those damn things HAHA....o i would try and redo the automatic shifter.....but good luck car is nice


Not that Im for sure that my interior is the best....but show me which 200sx you think has the best intrerior. I like the see other cars so I can get ideas. My interior is not complete but will be before NOPI.......and on a side not my toe nails are so short that already. There is nothing to cut even if I tried


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide definitely go with matt's sentra


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks nice. The interior looks good, but would look better with a color matched rear deck and carpet. And if it were mine, I'd make the gauge bezel blue to play off the white faced gauges a little more. It has a very clean look overall and there's not too much that needs to be changed, but just little accents that could complete the package IMO.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

hehe, revive an old thread.... EDIT: nvm, this dude hasen't been online since sept. Oh well!

wow, a lot of work has been put into that car! lol, makes my car look so boring.



ausoccer20 said:


> I agree with the crystal clears which i will get soon and the carpet but I dont think painting the taillihgts is a good idea for me. Blackouts on my car would not flow right and painting them all red also would not flow any better then stock....i wish i could get all clears


Why not just red out the amber, the amber on the tails sticks out like a sore thumb on a bright blue car.... I should know...










I would also get a replacement for your stock shifter. would totally finish the interior. for example on my automatic:











Just my thoughts!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Car looks great, love the color. I almost painted mine the same color. I am not feeling the Z-3 fenders either, but I have them as well, unfortunately with my headlight conversion I am kinda stuck with them. Good luck at NOPI.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

one of the cleanest ones i've seen mad props on that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice, im not a huge fan of flashy interiors (all black is perfect for me) but that dosent win shows. not to be a dick but it looks like (if your sitting in the car) the right rear head rest is.........deflated? lol idk just a heads up :thumbup: looks good tho. i wouldt do the lambo doors but its up to you.

*OH!!!! i forgot i noticed this because i to redid my door inserts. * around the edges (in the "channel") you can see the white backing to the vynal, what you need to do is (because the accents are white) go and find some type of wire or cord to glue intheir and cover it up get white and it would look reallllllllllllllllly good :cheers:
look at chucky200's doors he did that with black speaker wire you just need white and it would make it look great


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> look at chucky200's doors he did that with black speaker wire you just need white and it would make it look great


"she" :cheers: 


1.6pete, did you end up putting the wire around your door panel insert too?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> "she" :cheers:
> 
> 
> 1.6pete, did you end up putting the wire around your door panel insert too?


oh yea thats right lol....no not yet im not happy with the color i chose (for the insert) im going to go black like you (suede of vynal? im likeing the suede) and then fine some grey cord............just so the door isnt so bland, no offence :cheers: a home depot just opend 2 min from my house :waving: so im going to go their and dick around in the electrical section, but if i cant find it there im just going to an upolstry shop and see if they have any ideas/ piping i can buy..................i just cant! find grey cord anywere 
now if i find a grey extension cord (double stranded) i can just pull the two strands apart and use that but wheel see :thumbup:


----------

